# Buckboard Bacon-Dry Cured, Warm smoked



## browneyesvictim (May 7, 2018)

I don't post so much anymore, but felt like showing off the color these got. I typically cold smoke my bacon, and usually wet-cure with Pops brine. But this is the Tenderquick version and a shorter 100* MES smoke with 1 full tray of Todds Pellets. The pellets are a smorgasboard mix of some Cherry, Maple, and Pitmasters Choice that were "leftovers" from previous cooks. Can't tell you what the percentage mix is. This is the meatier side slabs of pork shoulder. The fattier side was ground for Italian Sausage. Sliced pics to come.


----------



## motocrash (May 7, 2018)

Beautiful!Looks like the cherry really came through.Can't wait to see it sliced.


----------



## one eyed jack (May 7, 2018)

Yup;  Nice color.  Looking forward to slices.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 8, 2018)

Your right the color is fantastic!
Can't wait to see how it tastes!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (May 8, 2018)

I have to agree that color is outstanding.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 10, 2018)

After a few days rest in the fridge then a couple of hours in the freezer to make it easier to slice...

For those that like their bacon meaty and less fatty, this is the way to go. Or even if you cant find pork belly locally, and pork shoulder is cheaper than pork belly anyway.

Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## motocrash (May 10, 2018)

Nice! That should make a few BLT's :D


----------



## one eyed jack (May 10, 2018)

Great looking slices.  Well worth a "like"


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 11, 2018)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated.



 SmokinAl
 -I think those ends and pieces are getting ground up and going to go into some brisket burger grind. I did that the last time with my ends and pieces and it is amazing bacon burger flavor!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Thanks guys. Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds like a winner to me!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2018)

Very Nice, Browneyes!!!
Like.
Perfect Color.

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 11, 2018)

Thanks Bear. It was a pleasant surprise from how it normally comes out. Perhaps it was the cherry or the warmer smoke temp or the combination of the two... But in any case it is delicious!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Thanks Bear. It was a pleasant surprise from how it normally comes out. Perhaps it was the cherry or the warmer smoke temp or the combination of the two... But in any case it is delicious!




Yup--That's why I like Smoking temps at between 100° and 130° for all Bacons.
Works Great !!

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 11, 2018)

I have warm smoked before and it didn't turn out like this. When I experimented with dry curing methods before, I found I liked the longer cold smoke and wet cure; otherwise the smoke flavor was too intense and dry like jerky. I'm not sure why its different this time. I need to re-evaluate my notes and see what has changed.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 12, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> I have warm smoked before and it didn't turn out like this. When I experimented with dry curing methods before, I found I liked the longer cold smoke and wet cure; otherwise the smoke flavor was too intense and dry like jerky. I'm not sure why its different this time. I need to re-evaluate my notes and see what has changed.




Hmm, Maybe your Therms were wrong before & you were over 140° or 150° Smoker temp?
Just a guess.

Bear


----------

